# How to DNS resolve through tor?

## SarahS93

How can i do a dns resolve through the tor network?

If i use "torify" command hostname , i become every time the same error

```
socket.c:2718: socket() failed: Operation not permitted

dig: isc_socket_create: unexpected error
```

I try the nslookup, dig and host "command"

Do i anything wrong or is it by this way not possible to do it?

----------

## Hu

What is wrong with tor-resolve?

----------

## SarahS93

oohh, dont know "tor-resolve", it works!

----------

